# G'day!



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe.
> 
> YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)



Thanks for that mcgooligan. That's the only 'men at work' song I know of, for the record


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Stripe said:


> I do ruv them.
> 
> Morrissey is such a brilliant, puzzling, intriguing, and awe-inspiring character & lyricist.


You put that beautifully. He is very enigmatic isn't he? I love how the different personalities of the band worked together, and worked against each other. Favourite song/s?


----------



## Stripe (Oct 22, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Favourite song/s?


Hm.

Meat Is Murder (although, I'm by no means vegan/vegetarian. Hypocritical? Probably.)
How Soon Is Now?
There Is A Light That Never Goes Out

And.. yeah, I think that would be my top three.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

NatalieAnne said:


> Thanks for that mcgooligan. That's the only 'men at work' song I know of, for the record


You're welcome. It's the only song by them I know too. It was the first thing I thought of when I thought of Australia other than the Great Ocean Highway.


----------



## Stripe (Oct 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> It was the first thing I thought of when I thought of Australia


No dingos eating babies? No koalas? No kangaroos? 

What kind of a person are you? >_<


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Stripe said:


> No dingos eating babies? No koalas? No kangaroos?
> 
> What kind of a person are you? >_<


The kind who gives you your assassination contracts.:tongue:


----------



## Stripe (Oct 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> The kind who gives you your assassination contracts.:tongue:


Oh, right.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yay another prisoner of ozland! *feels less alone* Morrissey is a champ! I read 'the severed alliance' a few months ago and was angry at him for all of about..uummm a day! 
Fav smith songs:- 
I know it's over
bigmouth
what difference does it make (18-05-83 peel version)
reel around the fountain (18-05-83 peel version)
hand in glove

S.x


----------



## MasterDood (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi! Nice to meet you! Im sure youre going to love it here!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello! Welcome, I hope you enjoy the site, and the wonderful people here! :happy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> (that is the first and last time I have and will ever use that phrase)
> 
> My name's Nat and I'm from Australia, fancy a pot of tea and some toast with vegemite?


I'll take tea. Oh and welcome. Can I get honey?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> Yay another prisoner of ozland! *feels less alone* Morrissey is a champ! I read 'the severed alliance' a few months ago and was angry at him for all of about..uummm a day!
> Fav smith songs:-
> I know it's over
> bigmouth
> ...


Thanks for replying! I'm happily a prisoner of Ozland, though I'm desperate to travel! where are you residing now? 

I haven't read that, I'd like to stay content with my deity like visions of Morrissey heh. Do you like his solo stuff and Marr's side projects? my favourite would probably be asleep and Nowhere fast, but it changes based on my needs! any Smiths fan is a friend of mine


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

MasterDood said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you! Im sure youre going to love it here!


Hi there Mr Dood. Thanks, and it's nice to meet you as well! I'm already loving it here, this cafe seems to garner very friendly people. Where abouts in the US are you from?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> Hello! Welcome, I hope you enjoy the site, and the wonderful people here! :happy:


Thank you. You're very sweet, I'm sure I will. Hope to see you around!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

thehigher said:


> I'll take tea. Oh and welcome. Can I get honey?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm happily a prisoner of Ozland, though I'm desperate to travel! where are you residing now?
> 
> I haven't read that, I'd like to stay content with my deity like visions of Morrissey heh. Do you like his solo stuff and Marr's side projects? my favourite would probably be asleep and Nowhere fast, but it changes based on my needs! any Smiths fan is a friend of mine


Heya I'm currently in Perth the city that sleeps!! ZZZzzzzzz. I used to say I preferred his solo work but not anymore, I'd say it's a bit patchy. I love beethoven was deaf, southpaw, viva and vauxhall the most, beethoven was deaf is amazing they should of released the video for that! Marr's solo stuff never interested me, I listened to Electronic but. lol! 
S.x


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome.


Thank you. The quote in your signature is wonderful. Like Dr Seuss I dig cool quotes. I came across it this year and it found me at the right time. It helps me ground myself in a sense - that I don't have to be 'everything'. People who are in the position to come 'alive' are also great people to be around.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

NatalieAnne said:


> (that is the first and last time I have and will ever use that phrase)
> 
> My name's Nat and I'm from Australia, fancy a pot of tea and some toast with vegemite?


Greetings NatalieAnne! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I love the Australian accent.roud:


----------

